# richtige Sitzposition



## Jache (24. August 2010)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem bzw. Frage 

man sagt ja, dass der Sattel auf der richtigen Höhe ist, wenn man die Ferse beim Sitzen auf das Pedal stellen kann und das Bein durchgestreckt ist ohne das man rechts oder links vom Sattel rutschen muss.

So war mein Sattel auch eingestellt. 

Ich habe jetzt Klicks. Schuhe sind die Specialized Comp und Pedale die Crank Brother Eggbeater SL.

Bin jetzt so ein bisschen gefahren. Habe nach einiger Zeit den Sattel um ca. 1-2 cm höher gemacht zum Testen.

Ich sitze mit dem etwas höheren Sattel viel angenehmer auf dem Rad, jedoch habe ich jetzt das Gefühl das die Pedale etwas zu weit weg sind  Sprich angenehmeres allgemeine Sitzgefühl, aber Pedale etwas zu weit weg, jedoch rutsche ich nicht wirklich beim treten rechts und links vom Sattel. Ist das nur eine gewohnheitssache oder vieleicht doch zu hoch?

Falls er zu hoch ist, was kann ich am Rad wie ändern um das bessere allgemeine Sitzgefühl zu haben und trotzdem näher an den Pedalen zu sein?

Das Rad ist noch neu. Ein Specialized Epic Comp Carbon. Könnte ich eventuell den Lenker etwas runter machen oder eventuell einen anderen Vorbau (länger oder kürzer?) Momentan ist glaube ich ein 90er verbaut.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Zu mir. 
Ich bin 182 groß
wiege ca. 79kg
Rahmen ist Größe L
Augenfarbe, Maße... 

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Christian Back (24. August 2010)

Sattel etwas weiter nach vorn (wandert ja beim Höherstellen etwas nach hinten). Oft passt es dann wieder.

Wichtig: Lot durch Kniescheibe auf die Pedalachse muss stimmen. Und: die Cleats / die Pedalachse am Fußballen ausrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (24. August 2010)

Jache schrieb:


> Falls er zu hoch ist, was kann ich am Rad wie ändern um das bessere allgemeine Sitzgefühl zu haben und trotzdem näher an den Pedalen zu sein?



Klingt für mich etwas zu hoch, bei mir funktioniert die klassische Formel ganz gut: Schrittlänge*0.885=Abstand Satteldecke-Mitte Tretlager (entlang des Sattelrohrs).

Vor und Zurück des Sattels wird über das Lot des Knies durch die Pedalachse bei waagerechter Kurbel bestimmt, wie Christian Back schon sagte.

Normalerweise sollte die Satteldecke erstmal waagerecht ausgerichtet sein.

Das, was du als "besseres allgemeines Sitzgefühl" beschreibst, könnte der relative waagerechte und senkreche Abstand Sattel-Lenker sein. D.h. ggf. mal den Lenker durch Umbauen der Spacer bzw. umdrehen des Vorbaus in der Höhe variieren. D.h. du magst mehr Sattelüberhöhung bzw. einen tieferen Lenker.


----------



## Jache (24. August 2010)

Hi,

kann mir das einer mal so erklären das ich es verstehe 

"or und Zurück des Sattels wird über das Lot des Knies durch die Pedalachse bei waagerechter Kurbel bestimmt, wie Christian Back schon sagte." 

bzw gibt es eine Zeichnung oder so?

Ja eventuell wäre es halt wirklich sinnvoll den Sattel wieder 0,5cm runter zu machen und dafür den Lenker auch etwas tiefer (habe noch zwei Spacer unter dem Vorbau und einen oben drüber...


----------



## Christian Back (24. August 2010)

Lenkerhöhe würde ich "nach Wohlbefinden und Sicherheit" einstellen.
Cleats befestigst du auf der Höhe, wo hinter dem großen Zeh am Fuß der Ballen nach innen ragt. 
Den Sattel kannst du verschieben, bis ein Lot genau von der Kniescheibe senkrecht durch die Pedalachse fällt.
Schau mal hier in die Suchfunktion, da gibts bestimmt was für dich.


----------



## Jache (25. August 2010)

Hi,

ich hab eheute mal folgendes gemacht.

http://www.1abiker.ch/user_files/downloads/optimale_sitzposition.pdf

alles ausgefüllt.

Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass mein Epic sehr sehr weit von der OPTIMALEN Bikegeometrie abweicht.

Hier mal meine Daten mit angezogenen Bikeschuhen:

Körperlänge: 1420mm
Schrittlänge: 860mm
Armlänge: 545mm

Beim PDF habe ich bei Bike Typ "Cross Country" ausgewählt und bei Bikeerfahrung 1-3 Jahre.

ich fahre wie gesagt das Epic Comp Carbon in Größe L aus 2010. hier die Geometriedaten meines Bikes. 
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45740&eid=4342&menuItemId=9389

Wie sie optimal sein sollten kann man im PDF errechnen.

Hier meine errechneten Werte.

errechnete Optimale Geometrie - Mein original Bike

Sitzrohrlänge: 470mm - 483mm
Sitzwinkel: 73° - 74,2
Oberrohrlänge: 522mm - 615mm
Vorbaulänge: 105mm - 100mm
Steuerrohrlänge: 120mm - 140mm


gerade die Oberrohrlänge passt ja mal gar nicht. 

Der Rest bzgl. Sattelhöhe hat mit der Berechnung von Schrittlänge * 0,885 sehr gut gepasst. Somit war mein Sattel auf der richtigen Höhe. Jedoch war dieser zu weit hinten. Habe diesen Test mit dem Lot gemacht und das Lot war ca. 4 cm hinter der Mitte der Pedalachse. Also den Sattel etwas weiter vor gemacht. Passt jetzt auch.

Dann hieß es in dem PDF noch das die Lenkerhöhe je nach Einsatzzweck eingestellt werden soll. Bei Crosscountry soll der Sattel 5-8cm höher sein als die LenkerGRIFFE. Habe somit einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau rausgemacht, da mein Lenker etwas zu hoch war. Habe jetzt KEINEN Spacer mehr unter dem Vorbau.

Wie gesagt eigentlich passt es jetzt und werde die Tage mal eine längere Tour machen und schauen wie es jetzt passt.

Nur meine OPTIMAL Geometrie ist halt ganz schön weit weg von der tatsächlichen. Wie ist das bei euch so? Hat mein Rahmen die falsche Größe?

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## flyingscot (25. August 2010)

Die berechnete Oberrohrlänge liegt aber mal voll daneben... bist du sicher, dass deine Körperlänge stimmt?

Mit 1.82m Länge ist eine Oberrohrlänge zwischen 580mm und 630mm ziemlich passend und lässt sich im Detail über die Vorbaulänge noch korrigieren.


----------



## Jache (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

hmmm, meine Körperlänge. Ich habe gemessen vom Boden bis zum Solaplexus (schriebt man das so).

Von wo bis wo muss ich denn messen?

Wie ist denn bei euch die Körperlänge bei ca. 182cm Körpergröße?

Selbst bei 150cm Körperlänge wäre folgende Rechnung:

1500+545 (Armlänge)-860(Schrittänge) = 1185

aus der Tabelle die Sitzlänge raussuchen wäre dann bei ca. 690

690-120(aus der obigen Tabelle rausgesuchte Vorbaulänge) = 570 (Oberrohrlänge)

570-8(1-3 Jahre Bikeerfahrung) = 562cm

562 + oder - 10 (ob steilerer oder flacherer Sitzwinkel)

Sprich auch dann würde "nur" 552 bzw. 572 rauskommen und das bei einer Körperlänge von 150cm.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. August 2010)

Das kommt gerade richtig!
Danke!
Man misst den ganzen Kram (Groesse, Schrittlaenge etc.) also in voller Bike Kleidung und Schuhe, ja!?

Ich verusche naemlich herauszufinden, ob ich nicht doch eine ungekroepfte Stuetze braeuchte.


----------



## flyingscot (26. August 2010)

Ich habe gerade mal grob bei mir gemessen (1.80m lang): 

Körperlänge 1490mm
Armlänge: 600mm
Schrittlänge: 870mm

Reichweite dann 1490+600-870=1220mm
Sitzlänge gemäß Tabelle: 700mm
Meine aktuelle Vorbaulänge: 120mm (nicht aus der Tabelle)
Oberrohrlänge: 700mm-120mm=580mm

580mm passt genau...

Allerdings habe ich für meine Körpergröße etwas längere Beine und Arme, also bin eher ein "Sitzzwerg".

Und der Sattelhöhentipp ist auch für mich genau richtig: 870mm*0.885+10mm=780mm Abstand Satteldecke-Tretlagermitte, genauso wie ich schon jahrelang fahre. Also für mich passt die Berechnung perfekt!


----------



## flyingscot (26. August 2010)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Man misst den ganzen Kram (Groesse, Schrittlaenge etc.) also in voller Bike Kleidung und Schuhe, ja!?



Für die Bestimmung der Oberrohrlänge sind die Schuhe egal: sie werden einmal addiert und danach wieder subtrahiert (Körperlänge-Schrittlänge). Allerdings passt die Tabelle für die Auswahl der Vorbaulänge bei mir nur bei Messung der Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe... für die Sattelhöhe ist es ja explizit angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jache (26. August 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal grob bei mir gemessen (1.80m lang):
> 
> Körperlänge 1490mm
> Armlänge: 600mm
> ...



Hi

deine Armlänge von wo nach wo hast du genau gemessen? genauso bei deiner Körperlänge von wo nach wo hast du da genau gemessen?

Was für ein Rad fährst du denn, dass 580mm genau passt?

Ich bin 182cm groß und fahre das Epic in L. Da ist die Oberrohrlänge bei 615mm. Also ganz schön groß. ich kann es biegen und brechen und komme da nicht hin bei der Berechnung. Da müsste ich vermutlich 195cm groß sein, jedoch wäre mir Rahmengröße M wohl etwas zu klein. und selbst bei der Größe M wäre die Oberrohrlänge noch größer als sie bei der Berechnung hätte sein dürfen  

Und Größe S fahre ich bestimmt nicht


----------



## flyingscot (26. August 2010)

Jache schrieb:


> deine Armlänge von wo nach wo hast du genau gemessen? genauso bei deiner Körperlänge von wo nach wo hast du da genau gemessen?



Ich habe so gemessen, wie ich das PDF verstanden habe, also in der Abbildung in Step 1: Körperlänge vom Boden bis zum Brustbeinoberkante. Armlänge: Waagerecht ausgestreckt, einen Stift in die Faust nehmen und den Abstand Stift-höchste Erhebung des Schultermuskels.



Jache schrieb:


> Was für ein Rad fährst du denn, dass 580mm genau passt?


Selbstaufgebaut, der Rahmen ist ein No Saint Max Ari R in 19 Zoll.

Wie schon geschrieben: Das Oberrohr deines Bikes ist noch völlig im grünen Bereich! Entscheidend für die Sitzgeometrie ist ja dazu noch die Vorbaulänge. D.h. will man trotz langem Oberrohr eher kompakt sitzen: kurzer Vorbau, oder wie ich früher mal gemacht habe: will man gestreckt sitzen, trotz kurzem Oberrohr: langer Vorbau.

Ich hatte vorher einen 18-Zoll-Rahmen mit 570mm Oberrohrlänge, dafür dann aber einen 135mm-Vorbau: Etwas quiriligeres Fahrverhalten, aber es funktionierte...

Aber nochmal: das ist eher eine Sache der Vorliebe und Gewöhnung, wenn du mit deinem aktuellen Rahmen und Vorbaulänge gut zurecht kommst, würde ich das nicht ändern. Hauptsache die Sitzhöhe, die Sattelüberhöhung und Sattelposition zu den Pedalen stimmt, da grob falsche Werte hier häufig zu Knie- , Muskel- oder Rückenproblemem führen können. Ich habe hier z.B. zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke: ein CC-Racer (s.o.) mit eher gestreckter Sitzposition und ein Enduro mit eher aufrechter und kompakter Sitzposition. Die Sitzhöhe und Sattelposition zu den Pedalen ist aber bei beiden gleich! Die Lenkerposition ist allerdings sehr unterschiedlich, je nach Einsatzzweck.


----------

